# How do I get cat hair off my clothes?



## 2cats (Aug 12, 2003)

I tried everything, but my two cats leave hair all over my bed, clothes etc. Even after I wash them there tons of cat hair on my clothes. I love my two kittens and dont want to kick them out of my room. But theres hair everywhere. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Cassandra (Feb 21, 2005)

bed bath and beyond has some sort of rubber brush that works well. you could also use masking tape wrapped around the hand sticky side out


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I use a premptive strike:

Before I pick up a cat, I shred it with a shredding blade. It is like shearing a lamb except that the blade is so dull, there is no way to accidentially cut a cat.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

-->These<-- work well, and you can buy refills for them. Just roll them over your clothes, then peel off the sticky sheets as they get full of fur and throw them away.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

shengmei said:


> Before I pick up a cat, I shred it with a shredding blade


What?!? I have no idea what that is. Can you post a pic, please?


----------



## 2cats (Aug 12, 2003)

I go through tons of them a day


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

See, this is where being a slob pays off! I've found cat hair on everything I own at one time or another, including my toothbrush. I don't even notice it anymore. Everything is evenly haired since my cats have dark and light hair, it matches my whole wardrobe! 

Embrace the hair, you don't need to care!
It's always there, and to be fair:
Some people see it on things they wear, 
then they get angry and start to swear.
All cat people should stand up and declare,
"It's fine to have a coat of cat hair!"


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Ditto to Tim. Shengmiei, whatever that is, it sounds SCARY! 8O 
I think tape works best. Also, as Shadow Cat said, I'd look at their diet as well. I found when I switched to a high quality wet food they practically stopped shedding. I was stunned. However, I do, still need the tape now and then. If you don't want to feed them wet, you may try a good supplement.
Also, check out the environment. Is your house really dry? Either from bein in a dry climate or steam heat etc? A humidifyer might help.
And in the end, Sky Eyes pretty much sums it up. I gave up most black clothing a long time ago and actually, when buying duvet covers, choose colors largely based on how much the fur will show on them. So having your furniture and clothes match the cats really helps!


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I say get rid of the cats :lol: Seriosly though....I don't think there is anyway to not have cat fur end up on things if you have a cat. I saw a shirt before that said no outfit is complete without cat fur :lol:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Sign on the front door.........

....if you don't want cat hair on your clothes.......then don't sit on *their* furniture!

:lol:


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

coaster said:


> shengmei said:
> 
> 
> > Before I pick up a cat, I shred it with a shredding blade
> ...












Here is the description from Drs. Foster and Smith. My cats love to be shredded.:



Shedding Blades
* Makes long hair easier to manage
* Creates quality time with you and your pet
* Ergonomic handles make grooming easier

Shed Blades can mean the difference between a house full of hair or a fur-free zone. Shed Blades have GripSoft holds to take the work out of grooming with soft, rubber handles that have been designed to follow the hand motion of the groomer. Our Adjustable Shed Blade adjusts easily from 4" to 7" with a button slide so it can go from small dog to large in a snap. The 6" handle of this blade flips open so you can groom large and giant breeds easily.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

My "kiddens" love their Kong Zoom Groom. It picks up a lot of hair and they love to be brushed with it. It's easy to clean too. I do have to admit I use it on them more for their enjoyment than for my appearance, but it helps in that department too.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Sky Eyes Woman said:


> My "kiddens" love their Kong Zoom Groom. It picks up a lot of hair and they love to be brushed with it. It's easy to clean too. I do have to admit I use it on them more for their enjoyment than for my appearance, but it helps in that department too.


Cats, unlike dogs, loooove to be groomed.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

My cats love the zoom groom too!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I like how it's real easy to clean and it dries quick. Washing it with soap and water brings back the slight stickiness that picks up the hair.


----------

